# Portage Lakes Wednesday Tournaments



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I was thinking about the four-hour Wednesday night tournaments at Portage, and wanted to know if anyone had any info on them. I think it's $60 for a first time entry. Does anyone know how big of a bag usually wins it? How many boats usually enter? How many teams are "in the money" and what kind of money is it?

I know that's a lot of questions, but if anyone can help me out I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks a lot,

Pete


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

$60 for the first, $40 each after. Up to 50 boats sometimes, 30-40 usually though. 12-16lb usually to win and they usually pay top 7 or 8 I believe, can't remember that one for sure. Top 3 places usually pay fairly well, lotta big local sticks fish these too, good luck, they're pretty fun!


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Thanks parmabass!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

We fished it last night, tough night for us with only 2 fish, both right around 3 pounds but saw several heavy bags coming in at the end of the night. There were probably 30+ teams last night. the tourney runs 5 to 9 but plan to get there a little early as the ramp is usually backed up starting around 4:15 (even with 4 ramps open). Your $40 also gets you in the big bass pot. Didnt stick around for the weigh in but I would say you had to be over 12 pounds to make money.

Scott


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

We watched a little bit of the weigh in last night...14.94lb was the heaviest bag that was turned in while we were there.

Last night was tough for us as well....we had 2 fish LATE in the evening...but nothing to weigh in in that crowd.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

thanks for the info you guys


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ABC/PORTAGELAKESWEDS.html

CONTACT INFO THEREIN


----------

